# BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?



## Hackersepp (14. März 2009)

HI, 

Oftmals liest man folgende BEstimmung für Angelgewässer: 
"BLINKERN VERBOTEN"

Ist es nun legal an diesen Gewässern zu "wobbeln", "zu spinnern" und "zu gufieren"?

Die Bestimmung ist nicht eindeutig und klar formuliert.

Ist es erlaubt , das oben genannte Verbot mit anderen Kunstködern zu umgehen?

Was meint ihr?

Habt ihr vielleicht sogar selber so ein Gewässer in eurer Nähe?

Grüße HS


----------



## Ollek (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> Oftmals liest man folgende BEstimmung für Angelgewässer:
> "BLINKERN VERBOTEN"
> ...



"Blinkern verboten" kenn ich nicht, wenn steht meistens Kunstköder/Spinnangelverbot und umschliesst alle oder mehrere Arten dieser Köder.

Aber allein auf Blinker bezogen wäre mir neu.

Wo genau steht das bei dir?

Gruss


----------



## antonio (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

das ist sehr ungünstig formuliert und somit ärger vorprogrammiert.
diejenigen die solche bestimmungen herausgeben, machen sich eben keinen kopf um das ganze.
zumal es ganz einfach ist eindeutige formulierungen zu verwenden, wie kunstköderverbot und/oder ähnliches.

antonio


----------



## miosga (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

ich denke das bezieht sich auf die schonzeit für hecht und zander. und da es mit den anderen kunstködern auch gut klappt, denke ich mal das es ebenfalls verboten ist. wenn du es nicht in verbindung mit der schonzeit meinst, denke ich trotzdem das alle anderen kunstköder auch verboten sind. Sonst würden die verboten-schilder mit allen möglichen kunstköder-angel-techniken vollgeschrieben werden:
BLINKERN, SPINNERN, GUFIEREN, WOBBLERN, TWISTERN, DROPSHOTTEN, ... VERBOTEN!

Meine Meinung


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

Ja genau. Dann kannste ja aber immer noch WURMIEREN, KÖFIEREN, MADIEREN.

Vielleicht bedeutet "BLINKERN VERBOTEN!" , dass du mit dem Auto auf dem Parkplatz den Blinker nicht setzen darfst. 

Ne mal im Ernst.
Unglücklich formuliert.
Ich würde es nicht drauf anlegen mit anderen KK es zu wagen.


----------



## Hackersepp (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

GEschrieben steht nur: Blinkern Verboten;

Sowohl in der Schonzeit , als auch außerhalb.

Es ist natürlich sehr ungünstig formuliert, aber eine klare Bestimmung wie z.b.: Das FIschen mit Kunstköder ist verboten. (alle Arten von Kunstköder) würde alle Fragen beantworten.


----------



## froxter (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

Hallo,

in den Bestimmungen meines Vereins steht auch "das Blinkern auf Hecht ist ab 01.05 erlaubt...."

Das Ganze rührt daher, daß diese Bestimmung schlicht und einfach schon recht alt ist. Aus einer Zeit, in der man bei Kunstködern die Wahl zwischen Blinker und Spinner hatte.....

Natürlich sind alle anderen Kunstköder in der Zeit auch verboten!


----------



## antonio (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



froxter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in den Bestimmungen meines Vereins steht auch "das Blinkern auf Hecht ist ab 01.05 erlaubt...."
> 
> ...




dann müßte das ganze mal überarbeitet werden.
denn wenn es hart auf hart kommt dann fällt der verein ganz schnell hinten runter.
aber soweit muß es ja gar nicht est kommen.
eindeutige regeln und jeder ist auf der sicheren seite.

antonio


----------



## Hackersepp (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



froxter schrieb:


> Natürlich sind alle anderen Kunstköder in der Zeit auch verboten!


 
Das steht eben aber nicht ausdrücklich in den Unterlagen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> Das steht eben aber nicht ausdrücklich in den Unterlagen.




Servus Sepp,

du weißt doch selbst ganz gut, wie es gemeint ist, oder???
Nehme an, dass du wie ich aus Bayern kommst. Und da wird im lokalen Slang eben der Begriff des "Blinkerns" meist verallgemeinernd für jede Art von "Kunstköderangeln" verwendet. Das steht bei uns auch so in den Unterlagen drin, und keiner kommt auf die Idee, dieses Wörtchen auf die Goldwaage zu legen.

Eindeutigkeit hin oder her. Blinkern verboten heißt Kunstköderverbot. Aber das weißt du ja eigentlich schon.


----------



## Ollek (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Eindeutigkeit hin oder her. Blinkern verboten heißt Kunstköderverbot. Aber das weißt du ja eigentlich schon.



Aber ganz so unbegründet ist die Frage nicht, wer von den Illex twitchern, Shap rap zockern, und Dropshot zupfern etc... kann den heute noch was mit dem guten alten Blinker anfangen geschweige weiss warum sowas für ne gewisse Zeit oder allgemein beschränkt ist? :m


----------



## antonio (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Servus Sepp,
> 
> du weißt doch selbst ganz gut, wie es gemeint ist, oder???
> Nehme an, dass du wie ich aus Bayern kommst. Und da wird im lokalen Slang eben der Begriff des "Blinkerns" meist verallgemeinernd für jede Art von "Kunstköderangeln" verwendet. Das steht bei uns auch so in den Unterlagen drin, und keiner kommt auf die Idee, dieses Wörtchen auf die Goldwaage zu legen.
> ...



dem ist eben nicht so, wenn auch jeder angeblich weiß, was gemeint ist .
es muß schon eindeutig formuliert werden. es gibt so viele dinge die schwammig formuliert werden, warum frage ich mich.
hinterher ist das geschrei immer groß, wobei solche sachen eben durch eindeutige formulierungen zu verhindern sind.
bei den eine heißt es bilnkern, bei den andern schleppfischen usw. usw. ,dabei gibt es eben auch formulierungen oder begriffe die überall algemeinverständlich/gültig sind egal ob bayern nds oder sonstwo.

antonio


----------



## Hackersepp (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Servus Sepp,
> 
> du weißt doch selbst ganz gut, wie es gemeint ist, oder???
> Nehme an, dass du wie ich aus Bayern kommst. Und da wird im lokalen Slang eben der Begriff des "Blinkerns" meist verallgemeinernd für jede Art von "Kunstköderangeln" verwendet. Das steht bei uns auch so in den Unterlagen drin, und keiner kommt auf die Idee, dieses Wörtchen auf die Goldwaage zu legen.
> ...


 
Klar weiß ich was gemeint ist :q, aber die Gesetzeslücke steht. Gummifischen , Wobblern wäre demnach erlaubt.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

Das mit dem "Blinkern verboten" steht bei uns in der Satzung, seit ich im Verein bin, also seit nun bald 24 Jahren. Ist halt so. Damals gab es noch kein Weichplastik und auch keinen Illex. Und glaubt mir, das stellt für niemanden im Verein einen Diskussionsgrund dar, eben weil es jedem klar ist, was mit diesem ominösen "Blinkerverbot" gemeint ist.

Ich frage mich auch, ob man JEDEN mißverstehbaren Begriff unbedingt anzweifeln muss - obgleich man doch schon weiß, um was es geht. Das ganze schreit geradezu nach dem Versuch, möglichst eine "Lücke" zu finden, um doch noch der Lieblingsmethode frönen zu können. Damit meine ich jetzt nicht unbedingt den TE, sondern stelle das nur mal ganz allgemein in den Raum.

Übrigens: Selbst wenn man das "Blinkerverbot" künftig mit "Kunstköderverbot" bezeichnen würde, ist keine Eindeutigkeit geschaffen. Dann kommt halt der nächste mit einem Tauwurm und vorgeschaltetem Spinnerblatt. Was ist das jetzt? Kunst- oder Naturköder? 
Nee, da verzichte ich lieber auf die Haarspalterei. Zumindest bei uns im Verein weiß eh jeder, was gemeint ist. Und irgendwie kriegen das auch alle Neueinsteiger mit, ohne dass man ihnen die Unterschiede zwischen den Begrifflichkeiten noch groß erklären muss.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

Unwissen schütz vor Strafe nicht. Frag einfach nach, wenn nicht darfst du dich nicht über eine Strafe wundern. Blinker assoziiere ich auch mit spinnen bzw. allen Arten des Fischens mit aktiven Ködern. Frage besser mal nach...


----------



## Jose (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

nur mal so:


erstens ist es sinnvoller beim erlaubnisscheinaussteller nachzufragen,
zweitens kann man natürlich fragen "was meint ihr..."
drittens hätte ich da noch ne frage: wenn da steht "blumen pflücken verboten", darf ich die dann ausgraben 
oder abschneiden (nicht 'pflücken')?
viertens eigentlich jeder versteht auf anhieb was gemeint ist, warum muss da immer so 'rechtsgelahrt' rumgebogen werden?
fünftens: siehe erstens


----------



## Dart (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich frage mich auch, ob man JEDEN mißverstehbaren Begriff unbedingt anzweifeln muss - obgleich man doch schon weiß, um was es geht. Das ganze schreit geradezu nach dem Versuch, möglichst eine "Lücke" zu finden, um doch noch der Lieblingsmethode frönen zu können. Damit meine ich jetzt nicht unbedingt den TE, sondern stelle das nur mal ganz allgemein in den Raum.


Sehe ich genauso, wer da verzweifelt die "Lücke" sucht, und sein Glück und seine Intelligenz unbedingt auf die Probe stellen möchte, soll dann einfach mal mit Spinnern, Wobblern etc. fischen und anschließend berichten wie teuer der Spaß war...vorrausgesetzt er wird kontrolliert.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## antonio (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

wenn es nach deiner meinung gehen würde könnte jeder gesetze oder regeln so auslegen wie er will, man weiß ja was gemeint ist,dem ist aber nicht so.
und das hat nix mit haarspalterei zu tun.
du darfst auch nicht immer von eurem verein ausgehen.
es soll ja auch gewässer geben, wo man als fremder karten kaufen kann.
woher soll der fremde wissen, was in dem verein usus ist.
deswegen klare ansagen alles andere ist unsinnig.
und im streitfall fällt eben derjenige der hier nicht klar sagt was sache ist hinten herunter.
da kann der verein dann 10 mal sagen dies ist so und so gemeint, damit kommt er nicht durch.
und so weit muß es ja gar nicht erst kommen, wenn man sich vorher gedanken macht und dann die entsprechenden regeln zu papier bringt.

antonio


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



Dart schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso, wer da verzweifelt die "Lücke" sucht, und sein Glück und seine Intelligenz unbedingt auf die Probe stellen möchte, soll dann einfach mal mit Spinnern, Wobblern etc. fischen und anschließend berichten wie teuer der Spaß war...vorrausgesetzt er wird kontrolliert.
> Gruss Reiner#h




Hi Dart!

Wir können ja doch noch miteinander!
Find ich gut #6

Und sorry für OT.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



antonio schrieb:


> woher soll der fremde wissen, was in dem verein usus ist.




In diesem Fall gebe ich dir natürlich recht. Genau deswegen steht bei uns da mittlerweile auch parallel zum Blinkerverbot "Fliegenfischen verboten" drin, denn einige Herrschaften konnten es halt nicht lassen.
Dennoch ist es schade, wenn so etwas nötig ist. Wir beschweren uns über den Verwaltungsstaat Deutschland - und beschwören ihn manchmal selbst herauf.


----------



## Katteker (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> Oftmals liest man folgende BEstimmung für Angelgewässer:
> "BLINKERN VERBOTEN"
> ...




Moin.

Würde für mich auch bedeuten, dass alle Kunstköder verboten sind.

Am einfachsten dürfte es doch sein, einfach mal nachzufragen (z.B. beim Vorstand). Hier im Forum wird dir keiner genau sagen können, was genau mit der Formulierung gemeint ist.

Wenn du dann eh schon nachfragst, kannst du auch dabei den Hinweis geben, dass es im nächsten Jahr genauer auf dem Schein stehen soll. Diejenigen die die Scheine anfertigen werden sich über solche Hinweise freuen!

Versuch bitte nicht, irgentwelche vermeintlichen Lücken in der Formulierung zu suchen und diese dann auszunutzen. Das fürt evtl. im schlechtesten Fall nur dazu, dass irgendwann ganz das angeln mit Kunstködern in eurem Verein verboten wird. Und damit wird dann wohl keiner glücklich sein, oder?


----------



## Dart (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Hi Dart!
> 
> Wir können ja doch noch miteinander!
> Find ich gut #6
> ...


Daran hatte ich nie den geringsten Zweifel, schließlich schreiben wir ja beide Sach,-und nicht Personenbezogen
Ebenfalls sorry für OT.
Cheers Reiner#h


----------



## antonio (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> In diesem Fall gebe ich dir natürlich recht. Genau deswegen steht bei uns da mittlerweile auch parallel zum Blinkerverbot "Fliegenfischen verboten" drin, denn einige Herrschaften konnten es halt nicht lassen.
> Dennoch ist es schade, wenn so etwas nötig ist. Wir beschweren uns über den Verwaltungsstaat Deutschland - und beschwören ihn manchmal selbst herauf.



jetzt geh ich mal noch weiter es soll ja sogar vorkommen, daß ausländer an unseren gewässern fischen,dann wirds noch komplizierter.
ich bin auch nicht derjenige der jede gesetzeslücke sucht.
mal ein beispiel  der eine kontrolleur legt das verbot so aus der andere anders, aber fakt ist, im fall der fälle zählt das, was auf der karte steht.
dem angler werden mit der herausgabe der karte die bedingungen für das jeweilige gewässer ausgehändigt und die müssen eindeutig sein,denn im fall der fälle für den angeklagten. und dann ist nicht der angler der gelackmeierte sondern der, der die regeln nicht entsprechend formuliert hat.

antonio


----------



## Dart (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



antonio schrieb:


> dem angler werden mit der herausgabe der karte die bedingungen für das jeweilige gewässer ausgehändigt und die müssen eindeutig sein,denn im fall der fälle für den angeklagten. und dann ist nicht der angler der gelackmeierte sondern der, der die regeln nicht entsprechend formuliert hat.
> 
> antonio


Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir Recht, "Blinkern Verboten" ist mehr als veraltet, und bei einem Rechtsstreit weiß man den Ausgang nicht. 90% der Anglerschaft wird wohl bewusst sein, was damit gemeint ist, aber die Formulierung ist sicherlich anzupassen an heutige Bedürfnisse.
Eigentlich hilft dann auch kein "Kunstköderverbot" als Ersatz, Kohlmeise hat das ja schon mit den Tauwürmern angedeutet.
Eigentlich müssten neben Kunstködern und Fischködern, jedliche Spinnfischtechniken während der Schonzeit verboten werden, um jedliche Mißdeutungen auszuschließen.
Letztendlich haben wir ja schon mehr Verbote als wünschenswert, ein wenig freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung mach Sinn.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## schrauber78 (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Dennoch ist es schade, wenn so etwas nötig ist. Wir beschweren uns über den Verwaltungsstaat Deutschland - und beschwören ihn manchmal selbst herauf.


 
|good:  Mehr möchte ich dazu nicht sagen, wobei die Formulierung "blinkern" doch sehr schwammig ist und durch "kunstköderangelei" ersetzt werden sollte.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

Eine unglückliche, weil überholte Ausdrucksweise für die Art von Angeln, die erfordert, dass der Köder erst durch Eingeholen fängig wird.
Damit ist Blinkern, Spinnen, Wobbeln, Gufieren und auch italienisches Spirofischen auf Forellen gemeint.

In Startkarten bei Königsfischen und Freundschaftsfischen steht oft der Satz "Blinkern verboten". Der Sinn liegt oft bei diesen Massen-Veranstaltungen darin, ständige Überwurfe von Mitanglern zu vermeiden.

Die Aussage aber des Satzes "Blinkern verboten" aber ist doch allen klar und deswegen habe ich bisher noch nie eine Missdeutung am Wasser erleben dürfen/müssen !


----------



## antonio (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> In diesem Fall gebe ich dir natürlich recht. Genau deswegen steht bei uns da mittlerweile auch parallel zum Blinkerverbot "Fliegenfischen verboten" drin, denn einige Herrschaften konnten es halt nicht lassen.
> Dennoch ist es schade, wenn so etwas nötig ist. Wir beschweren uns über den Verwaltungsstaat Deutschland - und beschwören ihn manchmal selbst herauf.



jetzt geh ich mal noch weiter es soll ja sogar vorkommen, daß ausländer an unseren gewässern fischen,dann wirds noch komplizierter.
ich bin auch nicht derjenige der jede gesetzeslücke sucht.
mal ein beispiel  der eine kontrolleur legt das verbot so aus der andere anders, aber fakt ist, im fall der fälle zählt das, was auf der karte steht.
dem angler werden mit der herausgabe der karte die bedingungen für das jeweilige gewässer ausgehändigt und die müssen eindeutig sein,denn im fall der fälle für den angeklagten. und dann ist nicht der angler der gelackmeierte sondern der, der die regeln nicht entsprechend formuliert hat.

antonio


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

@antonio

... wenn in der Karte "Blinkern verboten" steht und ich am Wasser einen "Spinnen" sehen würde, dann spreche ich ihn höflich an, weise ihn auf die Bedeutung hin (siehe mein Posting oben).
Dann dürfte die Sache aufgeklärt und erledigt sein.

Wenn sich der Angler uneinsichtig zeigt und den Kontext nicht verstehen will, sondern statt dessen auf das Wort "Blinkern" im Kartentext verweist und besteht, dann entziehe ich ihm den Erlaubnisschein an Ort und Stelle. Dann kann er von mir aus mich anzeigen oder versuchen die Kosten der Karte einzuklagen, ich sähe der Sache sehr entspannt und gelassen entgegen ... |wavey:


----------



## magic feeder (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

also bei uns gibt es zum beispiel einen see an dem man entweder wurm,- oder blinkerkarten kaufen kann.....mit der blinkerkarte darf man dann mit kunstködern aller art fischen....man spricht hier in bayern halt einfach vom blinkern anstatt vom spinnfischen


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

Wenn das "Blinkern verboten" in keiner Gewässerordnung oder was auch immer genau erläutert wird, dann kann man mit einer Klage durchaus Erfolg haben.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



.::M.a.n.u::. schrieb:


> Wenn das "Blinkern verboten" in keiner Satzung oder was auch immer genau erläutert wird, dann kann man mit einer Klage durchaus Erfolg haben.


 
Nein, sicherlich nicht, sollte der Blinkerer darauf angesprochen und aufgeklärt worden sein ... und trotzdem dies nicht akzeptieren, sondern uneinsichtig weiter blinkern ...
Was will er dann einklagen???


----------



## Walstipper (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

Im Freistaat Bayern isch alles ä´wängle anders. Da weis so mancher deutsche "Ausländer"  nicht mehr wo er dran ist. 
Das der konservative Vereinsvorstand nix machen (will) is oft die Norm.
Daher würde ich, falls schriftlich nicht erläutert, als Gastangler da sofort Spinner, Wobbler oder Gummi schwingen.

Wäre ich Vereinsmitglied würde ich das Schild aus Heinz Zeiten wohl korrekt handhaben :q


----------



## Jose (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



antonio schrieb:


> jetzt geh ich mal noch weiter es soll ja sogar vorkommen, daß ausländer an unseren gewässern fischen,dann wirds noch komplizierter.


und wenn "der ausländer", was ja schon mal vorkommt, deutsch gar nicht so richtig versteht?
dann etwa "steht ja gar nicht auf timbuktichinesisch drauf...?


jau, lasst uns noch ein paar szenarien entwerfen, das ausgefallenste können wir dann ja prämieren.

logelt noch schön


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

Grundsätzlich ist die Suche nach spitzfindigen Auslegungen von Verboten um diese zu umgehen genauso kleinkariert ( nicht auf den Themenstarter bezogen, sondern ganz allgemein ) wie das uneinsichtige oder arrogante festhalten an überholten Begriffen und/oder schwammigen Formulierungen.
Wenn heute noch ein Verein von " Blinkern verboten " schreibt, gönne ich diesem einen Rechtsstreit mit negativem Ausgang. Und zwar, weil es ein leichtes wäre, das zu ändern.
Für mich eine ziemlich grobe Unhöflichkeit gegenüber dem Gastangler, den man im Zweifelsfall schon " einnorden " würde. 

Wenn mir einer erklärt, damit sei auch das Sbirofischen mit Naturköder gemeint, dann würde ich in der Tat laut lachen. Das lässt sich nun gar nicht ableiten. 

Sehr oft stehen auf Erlaubniskarten Formulierungen, die mit wenigen oder anderen Worten ganz eindeutig zu regeln wären. Dazu gehört übrigens auch " Nachtangeln verboten ".
Wann ist Nacht, wenn´s dunkel ist oder wenn die Sonne untergegangen ist.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist die Suche nach spitzfindigen Auslegungen von Verboten um diese zu umgehen genauso kleinkariert ( nicht auf den Themenstarter bezogen, sondern ganz allgemein ) wie das uneinsichtige oder arrogante festhalten an überholten Begriffen und/oder schwammigen Formulierungen.
> Wenn heute noch ein Verein von " Blinkern verboten " schreibt, gönne ich diesem einen Rechtsstreit mit negativem Ausgang. Und zwar, weil es ein leichtes wäre, das zu ändern.
> Für mich eine ziemlich grobe Unhöflichkeit gegenüber dem Gastangler, den man im Zweifelsfall schon " einnorden " würde.
> 
> ...


 
Wir könne hier jetzt über Wertigkeit von Sprache, also Modernität, Sprachwandlung, Dialekt, regionales Sprachverständnis und gar Sprachqualität diskutieren ... letzteres machts du ja, wenn du leichtfertig oder auch nur pauschal von "schlampig" redest.
Diese Diskussion wäre sogar sehr notwendig, da sie viel erklären würde !

Sprachgebrauch ist eben oft vielfältig, aber nie vieldeutig, wenn man es einzuordenen weis, z.B. regional oder in Mentalitäten.

Als Beispiel möchte ich mal auf folgendes Urteil verweisen werden:

Während Gerichte in vielen Bundesländern die Bezeichnugn und Nennung eines Polizisten als "Bulle" als Beleidigung werten, ist in Bayern das Uretil klar ausgefallen: Keine Beleidigung, weil es regional eine eingebürgerte, allseits nicht negativ verwendete Bezeichnung eines Polizisten ist ("Bulle von Tölz"). Das Urteil unterscheidet sehr genau, dass es eben in Bayern von einem Bayern gesagt wurde und nicht in anderen Regionen.

Du magst laut lachen, mache es, aber es bringt dir nichts. Denn "Blinkern" wird in Bayern als Tätigkeit, als Art zu angeln, bezeichnet und nicht das Verwenden genau des Köders "Blinker". Also das Spinnfischen ist damit genauso verboten, wie alle Tätigkeiten, die das Angelns mit Ködern, die durch Einholen erst fängig werden´, beinhaltet. Dazu gilt auch das italinische Spirofischen, die Verwendung des Spiro als Wasserkugelersatz oder als Bleiersatz ist dabei natürlich nicht ausgeschlossen.

Laut lachen könnte ich, wenn das Wort "Blinkern" als altmodisch und konservativ bezeichnet wird, aber es ist meine Art von Höflichkeit, dies nicht zu tun. Weil eben Sprache anders verwendet wird, aber eben dort seine Gültigkeit hat, wo es gesprochen wird.

Erstaunlicherweise sagt ja der Threadersteller selbt, dass er genau weis, was mit dem Wort gemeint ist, er aber nur die Gesetzeslücke sucht ... was aber selbstredent als Begriff verwendet ist, ist eben dann keine Gesetzeslücke, sondern zeigt eher einen moralischen Standpunkt der Missdeutung suchenden Person hin.

Es wäre traurig, wenn alles in jeder Form und Variation benötig wird, weil es sonst im Begriff vergewaltigt wird ... es wird aber nicht benötig.

Suche andere Bezeichnungen und es wird wieder einer wider besseren Wissens nach Gesetzeslücken suchen ...

traurig, dass diese Menschen seitenweise Regulierungen einfordern ...

Achso noch was:
"Nachtangelverbot"

Wer hier bei uns angelt, der findet in seinem Erlaubnisschein sowie in der Gewässerverordnung den Begriff "Nachtangeln".
Wer dann so wie du sagst und spekuliert "was ist das", der macht etwas grivierendes falsch: Er erkundigt sich nicht, sollte er es eben nicht selbst schon wissen:
Denn:
Für uns in der Region ist es eben doch genau geregelt:

"Bezirksfischereiverordnung für den Bezirk Oberbayern" 
§ 2 (Nachtfischen) 
*1. *Der Fang von Fischen durch menschliche Tätigkeit zur Nachtzeit (eineinhalb Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang bis eine Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang) ist verboten.


Nix für ungut #h

PS: Von welcher Unhöflichkeit gegenüber Gastangler spricht du? Wo liegt eine vor?


----------



## antonio (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> @antonio
> 
> ... wenn in der Karte "Blinkern verboten" steht und ich am Wasser einen "Spinnen" sehen würde, dann spreche ich ihn höflich an, weise ihn auf die Bedeutung hin (siehe mein Posting oben).
> Dann dürfte die Sache aufgeklärt und erledigt sein.
> ...



und wenn derjenige sich stur stellt fällst du hinten runter.

antonio


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



antonio schrieb:


> und wenn derjenige sich stur stellt fällst du hinten runter.
> 
> antonio


 

mühsam jetzt "ja" "nein" "ja" usw ..zu sagen,
meine Darstellung und Sichtweise genau dazu habe ich ja obig lang und breit dargelegt;

also somit: Dein Glaube sei dir dahin gestellt #h


----------



## Siermann (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

Welche arten gibt es den sonst noch aktiv zu fischen  (auser fischen m kunstködern was ja Vom 1 februar bis 1 mai bei uns verboten ist)????
Lohnt es sich einen fetten Tauwurm auf nen Butthaken  der länge nach zu schieben und den mit einem vorgeschalteten bleischrott  über den grund zu jiggen?
mfg tim


----------



## Knödel (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

Blinkern verboten heisst für mich, alles andere ist erlaubt. Dann wird mit Wobblern, Spinnern und Jerks geangelt. Wenn der Typ sich nicht richtig ausdrücken kann, was er möchte, ist das nicht mein Problem.


----------



## Hackersepp (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

So, was antwortet ihr dann dem halben Verein, weil dort viele mit KUnstködern(kein Blinker) fischen UND das auch noch gebilligt wird . . . ?

Seltsam diese Gesetzesauslegung... Eine Überholung wäre überaus angemessen.


----------



## Knödel (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

Komische Gesetze ... .


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

@Toni
Ist es bei euch in Oberbayern anders mit dem Nachtangelverbot? Bei uns in Franken ist das Nachtangelverbot aufgehoben worden.Kann es sein das es nach Bezirke geht?


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> @Toni
> Ist es bei euch in Oberbayern anders mit dem Nachtangelverbot? Bei uns in Franken ist das Nachtangelverbot aufgehoben worden.Kann es sein das es nach Bezirke geht?


 

Das Nachtangelverbot ist 2005 im Fischereigesetz für Bayern aufgehoben worden und in die Entscheidung der Bezirke gelegt.
Die Regelungen für die einzelnen Bezierke stehen in den Bezirksverordnungen.
Oberbayern ist bei der alten Regelung geblieben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

@ Toni

Das ich es ablehne, spitzfindig nach Gesetzeslücken zu suchen, habe ich wohl zum Ausdruck gebracht.
Und ich habe meine Kritik durchaus nicht auf Bayern begrenzt. Wir in NRW haben ebenfalls schwammige Bezeichnungen. 

Ich empfinde es als eine Form der Höflichkeit, einem Gast Regeln unmißverständlich zu erklären. Wenn ich mich dabei auf Mundarten oder Brauchtumspflege berufe, oder gar darauf, dass der Gast sich gefälligst über regionale Begrifflichkeiten zu informieren hat, ist das unhöflich.

Es dürfte auch für Bayern nicht zuviel verlangt sein, statt " Blinkern " unmißverständlich " Kunstköder " zu schreiben. So wie es für einen Kölner kein Problem sein dürfte  " die Zeit von Sonnenuntergang bis Sonnenaufgang " statt " Nachtangeln " zu schreiben.

Statt dessen kommt es mir ein wenig so vor, als wolle man damit vielleicht nicht absichtlich, aber doch billigend in Kauf nehmen, mal jemanden bei einem Fehlverhalten zu erwischen um ihm zeigen zu können, wo der Frosch die Locken hat. 

Drum klare und eindeutige Worte in zeitgemäßem Hochdeutsch und es gibt keine Probleme.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> @ Toni
> 
> Das ich es ablehne, spitzfindig nach Gesetzeslücken zu suchen, habe ich wohl zum Ausdruck gebracht.
> Und ich habe meine Kritik durchaus nicht auf Bayern begrenzt. Wir in NRW haben ebenfalls schwammige Bezeichnungen.
> ...


 
Wie schon gesagt, ist der Begriff "Blinkern verboten" in Bayern sehr eindeutig. Und wie ich im Thread sehe, wird es auch von Nicht-Bayern durchaus auch so gesehen, sowie vom TE. Eine Informationspflicht bei Unklarheiten besteht immer, auch für Gäste.
Eine Unhöflichkeit kann ich nicht erkennen, wäre auch absurd ...sorry.

"Blinkern" und Kunstköder sind verschieden zu sehen .. das eine ist eine Tätigkeit, das andere ein Gegenstand ...
Eine Tatsache, die sich hoffentlich auch einem Nicht-Bayern erschließt, sowie die damit weitergehende Logik.

Ironie der Sache ist ja derTitel des Threads an sich:#6
*"BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?"*
*Der TE setzt ja selber das Wort "Blinkern" synonym mit "Spinnfischen" und das ganz richtig ! Und damit hat sich die Frage nach dem richtigem Köder selbst an sich erledigt !* 

Das mit dem "Erwischen wollen" kommentiere ich nicht, da es auch für eine Feierabenddiskussion zu absurd ist.

#h


----------



## melis (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

Was hat das mit Unhöflichkeit zu tun? Bist du von einem anderen Planeten? Es ist selbstverständlich, dass man sich über alles informieren sollte wenn man etwas an einem fremden Ort machen will. Nicht nur beim Angeln.

Wenn ich irgendwo lese Blinkern Verboten, dann werde ich dort nicht mit der Spinnrute fischen. Völlig klar.


----------



## Hackersepp (14. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, ist der Begriff "Blinkern verboten" in Bayern sehr eindeutig. Und wie ich im Thread sehe, wird es auch von Nicht-Bayern durchaus auch so gesehen, sowie vom TE.


 
I bin fei koa Preissnschel ned- gej, dass des glar is! :q

Blinkern verboten... Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?

Ich muss schon sagen, dass ich die Frage ein bisschen zu provokativ gestellt habe, gerade für Fischereiaufseher. 

Aber dennoch irrst du dich Toni : 

Für viele Angler ,in unserer Region zumindest,ist dieser schwach formulierte Begriff eben nicht eindeutig und daher wird diese Gesetzeslücke ausgenutzt.
Nicht nur für Auswärtige, - gerade auch für Anfänger ist diese Formulierung in meinen Augen ein Problem.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Du magst laut lachen, mache es, aber es bringt dir nichts. Denn "Blinkern" wird in Bayern als Tätigkeit, als Art zu angeln, bezeichnet und nicht das Verwenden genau des Köders "Blinker". Also das Spinnfischen ist damit genauso verboten, wie alle Tätigkeiten, die das Angelns mit Ködern, die durch Einholen erst fängig werden´, beinhaltet. Dazu gilt auch das italinische Spirofischen, die Verwendung des Spiro als Wasserkugelersatz oder als Bleiersatz ist dabei natürlich nicht ausgeschlossen.
> 
> Nochmal Toni. Ich bin genauso dagegen, mit spitzfindigkeiten zu hantieren. Spitzfindig ist es, bei einem Blinkerverbot davon auszugehen, dass man dann mit Wobbler fischen darf. Dennoch verstehe ich nicht, warum man nicht einfach den Begriff " Kunstköder " verwendet, der ja allumfassend und eindeutig ist.
> Aber, und genau das zeigt das Problem.
> ...


----------



## antonio (15. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Toni_1962 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Du magst laut lachen, mache es, aber es bringt dir nichts. Denn "Blinkern" wird in Bayern als Tätigkeit, als Art zu angeln, bezeichnet und nicht das Verwenden genau des Köders "Blinker". Also das Spinnfischen ist damit genauso verboten, wie alle Tätigkeiten, die das Angelns mit Ködern, die durch Einholen erst fängig werden´, beinhaltet. Dazu gilt auch das italinische Spirofischen, die Verwendung des Spiro als Wasserkugelersatz oder als Bleiersatz ist dabei natürlich nicht ausgeschlossen.
> ...


----------



## Hackersepp (15. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

Wenn man immer und immer wieder nachfragen müsste, und alles so undeutlich formuliert wäre -....|bla:|rolleyes

Ich denke mal, dass die Gründe Faulheit (ein neues Layout zu gestalten) und Unwissenheit (Dass die Kunstköderwelt fast schon von Tag zu Tag erneuert wird)sind.


----------



## Breamhunter (15. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

In unseren Statuten steht das Angeln mit der Blinker- und Spinnrute ist während der Raubfischschonzeit (1.2. - 30.04.) nicht gestattet. Allerdings kann man ab 15.März (Ende Schonzeit Forelle) mit der Fliegenrute angeln. Aber wiederum nicht mit Hechtstreamern. |uhoh:


----------



## herrmänn11 (15. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

na ich denke das die diskusion nicht im ab ausdiskutiert werden sollte, sondern mit dem verein. die gleiche frage ist doch, was ist ein zelt ? für den ein ist nen carp-bivy ohne boden nur ein wetterschutz, für den nächsten ist es ein zelt, sobald sich der raum rundum verschließen läst. egal ob mit boden oder ohne. das sind doch immer wieder fragen die man vor ort mit dem jeweiligen verein, oder veranstalter klären sollte.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (15. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

Blinkern ist ein altes Wort für "Spinnfischen" und in allen Fällen die ich kenne ist ein Blinkerverbot einfach ein Spinnfischverbot.

Nebenbei ist es ja eigentlich logisch, dass wo der Blinker verboten ist, auch Spinner, Zocker und Gufis nix zu suchen haben.


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Blinkern ist ein altes Wort für "Spinnfischen" und in allen Fällen die ich kenne ist ein Blinkerverbot einfach ein Spinnfischverbot.
> 
> Nebenbei ist es ja eigentlich logisch, dass wo der Blinker verboten ist, auch Spinner, Zocker und Gufis nix zu suchen haben.


 
#6

Der eine will es verstehen, der andere eben nicht ...

und manche stellen sich sogar absichtlich dumm auf de Suche nach Gesetzeslücken ...


----------



## Dart (15. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

Wenn man Raubfischen wirklich mal eine wohlverdiente Auszeit geben möchte, und da wiederhole ich mich gern, müsste man jedliche Technik zum Raubfischfang verbieten, und keineswegs nur eine Köderbeschränkung machen.
Man kann selbstverständlich auch mit Würmern jiggen, dropshotten usw, genauso gut kann man sich aus ner Kartoffel oder einer Möhre einen Einwegwobbler/Jerk schnitzen, das befriedigt aber nur persönliche Begierden, und hat mit Schonung nienix zu tun.:g
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> #6
> 
> Der eine will es verstehen, der andere eben nicht ...
> 
> und manche stellen sich sogar absichtlich dumm auf de Suche nach Gesetzeslücken ...


 
Und wieder andere bleiben einfach stur. Die Frage nach Fliegenrute, Sbirolino oder drop shot mit Wurm ist immer noch offen. Alles das ist für mich nicht im Blinkerverbot enthalten. 
Ebenso der Grund für die Weigerung, einfache und unmißverständliche Formulierungen zu wählen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und wieder andere bleiben einfach stur. Die Frage nach Fliegenrute, Sbirolino oder drop shot mit Wurm ist immer noch offen. Alles das ist für mich nicht im Blinkerverbot enthalten.
> Ebenso der Grund für die Weigerung, einfache und unmißverständliche Formulierungen zu wählen.


 
Stur? Wer einen üblichen Begriff für eine TÄTIGKEIT verwendet, den andere nicht verstehen können aus welchen Gründen auch immer, ist nicht stur ... sorry, wem etwas als unklar ist, der erkundigt sich, ich gehe vom mündigen Bürger aus, und wie schon erwähnt, gab es in meiner Angelpraxiszeit deswegen am Wasser auch noch nie Missverständnisse.

Stur ist für mich jemand, der, hoffentlich für ihn wider besseren Wissens, eine Tätigkeit mit einem Gegenstand verwechselt und somit alleine aus dem fehlendem Sprachverständnis Gesetzeslücken sucht.

Fliegenfischen ist nicht blinkern; spiro an sich nicht, wenn aber italienisch verwendet, dann ist es sehr deutlich blinkern (vll. aber müssen wir einfach mal diese italienische Art klären, mag sein, dass wir da an einander vorbei reden), Drop shot verhält sich wie spiro .. also nicht der Köder und das Tackle, sondern die TÄTIGKEIT, die Verwendung ist ausschlaggebend ...
Somit werden nicht Köder verboten, sondern die eine Art zu fischen ..

gerade das Beispiel mit dem Spiro und dem Drop Shot zeigt ja, wie wichtig es ist, die Art des Angeln zu verbieten und nicht eine Aufzählung von Ködern zu bringen ... nächstes Jahr steht im Stollenwerk Katalog sicherlich wieder eine neue Ködergeneration aus der USA ... müssen diese dann wieder in die Liste der verbotenen Köder aufgeführt werden? Unsinn wäre das und deswegen kein Köderverbot, sondern das Vebot der Tätigkeit ...
Noch was: Kunstköderverbot wäre unsinnig, weil das Schleppen von Maden und das Einspinnen von Köderfischen damit erlaubt wären .. die nächste Gesetzeslücke wohl.


Im Umkehrschluß ist somit logisch die Verwendung des Köders "Blinker" nicht verboten, solltest du ihn als Köder an eine Pose hängen und warten bist auf die unbewegte Montage ein Fisch beißt ... :m

*"blinkern" ist ein Verb* ...

aber egal, jetzt wird es mir hier doch zu dumm ... servus


----------



## Dart (15. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> *"blinkern" ist ein Verb* ...
> 
> aber egal, jetzt wird es mir hier doch zu dumm ... servus


 Das sollte dir aber nicht zu dumm werden im eigenen Interesse.
Das Blinkern ein Verb ist und so ziemlich von jedem verstanden wird ist ja nun mal klar...nur wenn es mal richtig hart auf hart kommt, lacht dich vermutlich jeder gewiefte Anwalt aus, da helfen auch keine Verweise auf traditionelle, regionale Ausdrucksformen. Es gibt ja einige Juristen hier im Forum, evt. könnten die mal etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringen.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## antonio (15. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Stur? Wer einen üblichen Begriff für eine TÄTIGKEIT verwendet, den andere nicht verstehen können aus welchen Gründen auch immer, ist nicht stur ... sorry, wem etwas als unklar ist, der erkundigt sich, ich gehe vom mündigen Bürger aus, und wie schon erwähnt, gab es in meiner Angelpraxiszeit deswegen am Wasser auch noch nie Missverständnisse.
> 
> Stur ist für mich jemand, der, hoffentlich für ihn wider besseren Wissens, eine Tätigkeit mit einem Gegenstand verwechselt und somit alleine aus dem fehlendem Sprachverständnis Gesetzeslücken sucht.
> 
> ...



irgendwie bist du stur mit deiner meinung.
was hat das schleppen ( was auch in verschiedenen regionen verschiedene bedeutungen hat) mit made mit blinkern zu tun.hier gehts schon wieder los.
hier als beispiel zu schreiben " angeln mit kunstködern, köderfisch und fischfetzen" dürfte alles abdecken.
warum willst du auf den schwammigen formulierungen beharren.
und das mit dem ergundigen wurde auch oft genug geschrieben.
lies dir mal alles durch oftmals hat man nicht die möglichkeit sich zu erkundigen oder zu informieren.

antonio


----------



## melis (15. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

Sturr bist du Antonio! Man hat immer die Möglichkeit sich zu erkundigen. Das tut man vorher. Und wenn du deine Karte an der Tanke kaufst, dort Fragen nicht beantwortet werden können, dann musst du halt warten mit dem angeln bis du jemanden findest der das tun kann. 

Aber womöglich ist der zur Zeit auf dem Mond oder was kommt jetzt.


----------



## mike_w (15. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

Ich verstehe die Diskussion nicht. Jeder weiß, was gemeint ist aber jeder weiß, dass die Formulierung falsch ist.

Der waidgerechte sich an Regeln haltende Angler wird sich an das "Gemeinte" halten und jemand, der Regeln gerne unterläuft, wird diese Lücke gerne zu seinem Nutzen ausnutzen. 

Die Kontrolleure würde in dem Fall aufgrund der unklaren Formulierung vor Gericht den kürzeren ziehen. 

Der Aufseher könnte den Sachverhalt höchstens richtigstellen und entsprechende Anweisungen geben. Den Anweisungen von Aufsehern ist ja bekanntlich Folge zu leisten. 

Evtl. könnte dann ein Gastangler den Aufseher/Verein auf Schadenersatz verklagen (Reise- und Hotelkosten, Preis des Erlaubnisscheins), da er unter falschen Vorrausetzungen ans Gewässer gelockt wurde. 

Wäre interessant, wie ein Richter entscheiden würde.


----------



## antonio (15. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



melis schrieb:


> Sturr bist du Antonio! Man hat immer die Möglichkeit sich zu erkundigen. Das tut man vorher. Und wenn du deine Karte an der Tanke kaufst, dort Fragen nicht beantwortet werden können, dann musst du halt warten mit dem angeln bis du jemanden findest der das tun kann.
> 
> Aber womöglich ist der zur Zeit auf dem Mond oder was kommt jetzt.



jo ich kauf mir ne karte und warte bis mal jemand kommt der mir erklärt was hier gemeint ist und was nicht.#d#d#d#d
und wenn keiner kommt angle ich halt nicht so einen schwachsinn hab ich lange nicht gehört.

antonio


----------



## Dart (15. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



melis schrieb:


> Sturr bist du Antonio! Man hat immer die Möglichkeit sich zu erkundigen. Das tut man vorher. Und wenn du deine Karte an der Tanke kaufst, dort Fragen nicht beantwortet werden können, dann musst du halt warten mit dem angeln bis du jemanden findest der das tun kann.
> 
> Aber womöglich ist der zur Zeit auf dem Mond oder was kommt jetzt.


Sorry Melis
Aber das ist Quatsch, der Betreiber von jedem Gewässer muss entsprechende Auskünfte geben und die auch rechtsverständlich eindeutig formulieren...und nicht die Tankstellen...usw. die Gastkarten verkaufen darf/dürfen.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## hans albers (15. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

..moin...

warum kann es nicht heissen :
spinnfischen verboten

das wäre doch schon um einiges eingrenzender...

da ich aus dem norden komme,
wäre mir nicht bekannt , dass 

"blinkern" =
alle kunstköder einschliessen würde.

greetz
lars


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Fliegenfischen ist nicht blinkern; spiro an sich nicht, wenn aber italienisch verwendet, dann ist es sehr deutlich blinkern (vll. aber müssen wir einfach mal diese italienische Art klären, mag sein, dass wir da an einander vorbei reden), Drop shot verhält sich wie spiro .. also nicht der Köder und das Tackle, sondern die TÄTIGKEIT, die Verwendung ist ausschlaggebend ...
> Somit werden nicht Köder verboten, sondern die eine Art zu fischen ..
> 
> gerade das Beispiel mit dem Spiro und dem Drop Shot zeigt ja, wie wichtig es ist, die Art des Angeln zu verbieten und nicht eine Aufzählung von Ködern zu bringen ... nächstes Jahr steht im Stollenwerk Katalog sicherlich wieder eine neue Ködergeneration aus der USA ... müssen diese dann wieder in die Liste der verbotenen Köder aufgeführt werden? Unsinn wäre das und deswegen kein Köderverbot, sondern das Vebot der Tätigkeit ...
> Noch was: Kunstköderverbot wäre unsinnig, weil das Schleppen von Maden und das Einspinnen von Köderfischen damit erlaubt wären .. die nächste Gesetzeslücke wohl.


 
Toni, ich halte das für eine sehr wichtige Diskussion. Grade weil sie klar deutlich macht, wie das Selbstverständnis des/der Einen mit dem anderer auseinanderdriften kann. 

Um es mal zu entzerren nochmalig die Klarstellung, dass mit " Blinkerverbot " schon mal garantiert auch Spinner, Wobbler und alle anderen Kunstköder die mit der Spinnrute geführt werden, gemeint sind. Da gibt es kaum eine ernsthafte Grundlage zur Diskussion. 

Die Fliege sei erlaubt, schreibst Du. Zählt nun der Streamer auch dazu, oder die gezupfte Naßfliege ?
Weiß ich als Gastangler möglicherweise nicht, muß mir aber ggfs. diese Frage stellen und mich, da ich im Zweifel bin, erkundigen oder es eben sein lassen. Gleiches gilt für das Spinnfischen mit totem Köderfisch. Auch da kann ich Analogien zum Blinkern finden, die in mir zumindest den Zweifel des Erlaubten nahelegen.


Soweit kann ich noch folgen.


Das man unter " blinkern " aber auch den bewegten natürlichen Köder meinen kann, halte ich persönlich für abwegig. Dann wäre streng genommen jedes einholen des Köders " Blinkern ". Ich käme gar nicht auf die Idee, dass es mit dem " Blinkern " sprich der Verwendung von Kunstködern oder totem Köderfisch auch nur annäherungsweise in Verbindung gebracht werden könnte.


----------



## Dart (15. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



hans albers schrieb:


> ..moin...
> 
> warum kann es nicht heissen :
> spinnfischen verboten
> ...


Das der Begriff "Blinkern" Spinnfischen mit Kunstködern bedeutet war mir in NRW schon im zarten Alter von 12-13J. bewusst:q
Die Zeiten ändern sich, nur den meisten Vereinen und Verbänden, geht das am A....h vorbei.
Hat viel Ähnlichkeit mit den Zünften, ist halt behütete Sesselpflege:q
Mein letzter unsinniger Post zu dem Thema|wavey:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

Also wenn ich genauer darüber nachdenke, ist es doch recht komplex. 

Ich beziehe mich wieder nur auf mein Vereinsgewässer.
Dort ist zu einer bestimmten Jahreszeit das "Blinkern verboten".
Dies schließt alle künstlichen Köder ein, für die Lückensucher gibt es auch noch ein Flugangelverbot. Außerdem wird in unserer Satzung noch der Begriff des "Schockverbotes" genannt. Wobei unter "Schocken" die Verwendung eines toten Fisches als Spinnköder gemeint ist (und diesen Begriff hat sich wahrscheinlich der Vereinsgründer vor 50 Jahren aus den Fingern gesaugt).

Eigentlich Humbug, vor allem, da das Blinkerverbot bei uns einige Monate über die Raubfischschonzeit hinaus geht. Fischen mit Köfi ist also bereits erlaubt, wenn das Blinkern noch verboten ist. Nun stellt sich schon die Frage, ob das langsame oder ruckartige Hinauskurbeln der Grund- oder Posenmontage incl. Köfi nicht auch schon ein "Schocken" darstellt, also ein Übertreten des "Schockverbotes". Und ich muss gestehen, wenn ich meine Montage zum Zwecke einer Kontrolle an Land kurble, tue ich das nicht im D-Zug Tempo, sondern in einer Geschwindigkeit, die für einen Räuber eventuell verlockend sein könnte. Ich schocke also willentlich, wenn vielleicht auch nur für 20 Sekunden in der Stunde.

Das Drop-shotten mit Tauwurm würde bei uns dagegen kaum jemand beanstanden, da der Zielfisch Zander im Vereinsgewässer kaum in erwähnenswerten Mengen vorkommt. Und Hecht, gut, den kann man auf diese Art fangen oder auch nicht. Jeder unserer Kontrolleure würde es mir abnehmen, wenn ich ihm erklären würde, dass ich Barsche, Brassen oder sogar Karpfen fangen will. Also kann auch der Zielfisch darüber entscheiden, ob eine Methode als "legal" oder verbotsübertretend angesehen wird.


----------



## Dart (15. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

edit, quarkposting meinerseits


----------



## Ascanius (15. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

Moin,

Also ich persöhnlich habe diesen Text Blinkern Verboten erst einmal gelesen und zwar an einem Forellenpuff. Da bezog sich das verbot auf sämtliche Köder mit Drilling, sobald man den Spinner Blinker oder was auch immer nur mit einem einzelhaken ausgerücktet hat war es erlaubt. Ich würde mich an deiner stelle bei der Stelle informieren die die angelkarten für dieses gewässer ausstellt, die können dir auf jeden fall sagen was da verboten ist oder nicht und du gehst kein risiko ein in irgendeiner form etwas verbotenes zu tun.

Gruß Ascanius


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

An nem Forellenpuff an dem ich vor Jahren gerne mal unterwegs war bezog sich dieses Blinkern verboten z.B. wirklich nur auf Blinker und Spinner .
Wobbler und Gummiköder waren dagegen erlaubt !

Was der Sinn davon war : Keine Ahnung #c


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

Ein herrlicher Thread. Sehr AB-typisch und argumentativ spannend. Wenn man sich die konkrete Situation mal vorstellt, dann passiert doch folgendes:

Der Kontrolleur trifft auf den gufierenden Vereinskameraden und weist ihn auf das Verbot zu blinkern hin. Der spitzfindige Sportsfreund antwortet verschmitzt, das er ja nicht blinkere, sondern gufiere. Daraufhin informiert ihn der freundliche und konziliante Fischereiaufseher darüber, dass der Begriff "blinkern" jegliche Form der Kunstköderangelei umschließe und bittet ihn darum diese Form der Angelei jetzt und in Zukunft zu unterlassen, weil er ansonsten mit einem Entzug der Fischereierlaubnis rechnen muß.

In Zuge dieses Verfahrens informiert der Aufseher seine Aufseherkameraden und den Vereinsvorstand über das Verhalten des semantisch-pedantischen Fischergesellen. Sollte dieser Fall häufiger auftreten, dann wird das "Blinkerverbot" im Erlaubnisschein durch ein "Kunstköderverbot" ausgetauscht. Aus die Maus.

Eine Frage habe ich aber trotzdem:



Breamhunter schrieb:


> In unseren Statuten steht das Angeln mit der Blinker- und Spinnrute ist während der Raubfischschonzeit (1.2. - 30.04.) nicht gestattet.



Wenn man darüber ein wenig nachdenkt, dann könnte es doch sein, dass es kein Problem ist, wenn man statt einer Blinker- oder Spinnrute eine Karpfenrute verwendet, um an diese einen Blinker zu hängen. Oder liege ich da jetzt falsch?


----------



## Hackersepp (15. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

|supergri:m Da wären wir bei der nächsten gesetzeslücke!


----------



## Seefliege (16. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

|wavey:

@ Sundvogel;

" ... Wenn man darüber ein wenig nachdenkt, dann könnte es doch sein, dass es kein Problem ist, wenn man statt einer Blinker- oder Spinnrute eine Karpfenrute verwendet, um an diese einen Blinker zu hängen. Oder liege ich da jetzt falsch?         ..."

ich denke hier liegt keine gesetzeslücke vor. eine spinnangel besteht aus (irgendeiner) angel, rolle (nicht zwingend), schnur und ganz entscheidend, einem montierten kunstköder ... 
dabei ist es egal, ob die angel als spinnrute oder sonst was gekauft wurde. selbst ne kopfrute würde zum vertikalen am steg funzen ... 

@ Hackersepp;

sicher sind einige gesetze unglücklich formuliert. man sollte aber nicht versuchen, sie zu seinen gunsten zu verbiegen. in dem fall würdest du die sache vor gericht wohl verlieren.#c


----------



## diemai (16. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

Dazu fällt mir 'was ein , was mir vor einigen Jahren am Forellenteich Bendesdorf(bei HH-Harburg) passiert ist , war damals einige Male dort .

Werde das hier jetzt etws komprimiert wiedergeben , da sich die Sache so über mehrere Tage hin abgespielt hat :

Vor der ersten Anfahrt holte ich telefonisch Informationen ein.......Preise , Öffnungszeiten , welche Köder sind erlaubt....?

"........Alle Köder......außer Blinker !"

Als ich dann das erste Mal da war , hab' ich nochmal gefragt... , "kann ich wirklich Spinnfischen..........so , mit Spinner , Wobbler , Gummi und so.........?"

"Jaja ,..... alle Köder , außer Blinker.....!"

Na , ja , wir ha'm dann da geangelt , ich habe auch spinnfischenderweise mit'm Spinner und Wobbler
einige Forellen gefangen.......andere Mitangler haben auch immer irgendwas ausgeworfen und eingeholt(und das waren nicht die üblichen Teig-Schleppköder).

Irgendwann kam der Chef 'rum , sieht meine Forellen im Gras liegen ,...... sieht den montierten Spinner , und.........."damit darfst du hier nicht angeln !"

"Wieso , ..is' doch kein Blinker...!"

......"Der glitzert und glänzt aber,...das geht nich !"

"Aber andere Spinnköder darf ich benutzen ,.....du sagtest doch.....alle Köder !"

......."Jajaja , das darf nur nich' glänzen !"

Na ja , da mir das Ansitzangeln auf die Dauer zu langweilig ist , hab' ich mit Wobblern , Gummi und vor allem mit "Tasmanischen Teufeln" weitergefischt , die Teile glitzern und glänzen ja schließlich nicht .

Irgendwann kam er dann wieder an , sah meine Fänge und maulte gleich wieder über meine Spinnköder 'rum !

Ich bin dann da nicht wieder hin........so'n Vollpfosten von Forellenpuff-Betreiber , der sich nich'mal mit (Kunst)ködern auskennt , muß ich nich' haben........vor allen Dingen , wenn er dann noch sagt.....alle Köder....außer Blinker !#q#q#q

Seit dem bin ich schon einigen anderen Betreibern mit meinen Fragen auf'n Geist gegangen :

........."darf ich auch wirklich mit Blinkern angeln ?"

....."Ja , alle Köder !"

......."Auch Wobbler , Blinker und Spinner?"

......"jaaaa , alles !!!"

....."und Gummi ?"

.........."JAAAAAAAAAAAA , ALLEEEEE KÖÖÖDER !!!!!!"|gr:|gr:|gr:

In diesem Sinne........:q
Petri Heil #6, diemai


----------



## antonio (16. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

Zitat von Breamhunter  
In unseren Statuten steht das Angeln mit der Blinker- und Spinnrute ist während der Raubfischschonzeit (1.2. - 30.04.) nicht gestattet.

Wenn man darüber ein wenig nachdenkt, dann könnte es doch sein, dass es kein Problem ist, wenn man statt einer Blinker- oder Spinnrute eine Karpfenrute verwendet, um an diese einen Blinker zu hängen. Oder liege ich da jetzt falsch?

ganz einfach zu lösen statt rute müßte es angel heißen und fertig.
und das ist genau das, was ich meine.bevor irgendwelche regeln usw. aufgestellt werden, mal nen kopf drüber machen.
innerhalb eines kleinen vereines mag das alles ja noch funktionieren mit dem "das ist so gemeint".
aber sobald gastangler von überall herkommen, sollte man sich schon gedanken machen.
es ist doch auch vor allem von vorteil für den kartenherausgeber, unstimmigkeiten und den daraus entstehenden eventuellen ärger erst gar nicht aufkommen zu lassen.
den wenn angler auf grund solcher sachen die nicht sein müssen probleme bekommen, spricht sich das auch rum.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

Macht es doch nicht so kompliziert.

Beispiel:

Verboten sind/ist in der Zeit von....bis..... 

- alle künstlichen Köder oder Kombinationen damit 
- das Schleppen mit natürlichen Ködern
- andere " bewegte " Methoden, um den Fisch durch die Bewegung des Köders zum Anbiß zu verleiten.


Fertig.


----------



## Jose (16. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

...schon lustig, wie hier im board um sprachlich korrekteste formulierungen 'gerungen' wird. 
wer hätte das gedacht: ein semantik-kurs im AB!

und das, wo hier die meinung vorherrscht "wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten" und 
entsprechende anmerkungen bissigst zurückgewiesen werden mit dem argument: "aber du hast doch verstanden was gemeint ist, oder?"

ich denk' es ist weniger ein formulierungsproblem sondern hat eher was mit schlechtem wetter, hochwasser und schonzeiten zu tun.

macht weiter, ich lache gerne #h


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



Jose schrieb:


> ich denk' es ist weniger ein formulierungsproblem sondern hat eher was mit schlechtem wetter, hochwasser und schonzeiten zu tun.
> 
> macht weiter, ich lache gerne #h



Sehe ich auch so.



sundvogel schrieb:


> Eine Frage habe ich aber trotzdem:
> 
> Wenn man darüber ein wenig nachdenkt, dann könnte es doch sein, dass es kein Problem ist, wenn man statt einer Blinker- oder Spinnrute eine Karpfenrute verwendet, um an diese einen Blinker zu hängen. Oder liege ich da jetzt falsch?



Fall es keinem aufgefallen ist: Da steckt ein kleines bißchen Ironie drin. Ich wollte die Diskussion eigentlich nicht weiter öffnen.:q


----------



## melis (16. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



Dart schrieb:


> Sorry Melis
> Aber das ist Quatsch, der Betreiber von jedem Gewässer muss entsprechende Auskünfte geben und die auch rechtsverständlich eindeutig formulieren...und nicht die Tankstellen...usw. die Gastkarten verkaufen darf/dürfen.
> Gruss Reiner


Genauso ist es. Nichts anders steht in meinem Posting. Und der Betreiber ist derjenige den man fragen muss wenn Unklarheiten bestehen. Findet man den nicht, weil man seine Karte an der Tanke kauft. So muss man das angeln unterlassen.


----------



## ernie1973 (16. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

Hm,

anscheinend vermutest Du zumindest schon, das mit "blinkern verboten" mehr gemeint ist, als nur das Blinkern!

Anstatt dies hier zur Diskussion zu stellen, solltest Du den Herausgeber der entsprechenden Karte mal ganz einfach anrufen, um Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen.

Dies wirst Du vermutlich nicht tun, weil dann durch eine evtl. klare Aussage alles verboten wäre, was Du meinst, aufgrund der zugegeben unglücklichen Formulierung, doch noch tun zu dürfen!

Um dem ganzen juristisch einen gewissen Rahmen zu geben:

Der Verwender trägt im Geschäftsverkehr das Risiko für "schlecht" oder "unklar" formulierte von ihm verwendete Geschäftsbedingungen.

Es wird also im Zweifel zu seinen Ungunsten ausgelegt, wenn eine von ihm verwendete Formulierung unklar ist.

*ABER:* (hier geht es nicht um den Kauf eines Toasters, sondern um den Schutz bestimmter Fischarten zu einer bestimmten Jahreszeit!!!)

Ob Du wirklich gutgläubig (und damit schützenswert) bist ist eine andere Frage.

Juristisch arbeitet man bei solchen Unklarheiten mit der Methode der *Auslegung*.

Dabei gilt es, eine Vorschrift nach dem Wortlaut, dem Sinn und Zweck, der systematischen Stellung, historisch usw. zu zerpflücken.

Der Wortlaut spricht klar dafür, dass nur "Blinkern" verboten sein soll, aber spätestens bei der Frage nach dem Sinn und Zweck dieses "Blinkerverbotes" müßte klar werden, dass damit zu einer best. Jahreszeit bestimmte Fischarten geschont werden sollen --> hätte ich zu entscheiden, würde ich dieses unglücklich formulierte "Blinkerverbot" so weit auslegen, dass über den Wortlaut hinaus, auch aus historischen Gründen, ebenfalls alle jüngeren Angelarten gemeint sind, die geeignet sind, die Fischarten an den Haken zu liefern, die das (alte) "Blinkerverbot" ursprünglich einmal schützen sollte!

Das klingt jetzt alles sehr formell, aber so würde sich ein Jurist der Frage nähern und vermutlich durch (teleologische) AUSLEGUNG der Vorschrift zu dem Ergebnis kommen, das heute mehr als nur blinkern tatsächlich verboten ist!

*Als großes Fazit bleiben genau zwei Möglichkeiten:*

1. Frag´ die jeweilige ausgebende Stelle *verbindlich* an, was mit "blinkern" tatsächlich gemeint ist 

oder

2. Spiel´ den Tapferen, argumentiere mit dem Wortlaut der Karte und laß´ es drauf´ ankommen, indem Du mit allen Kunstködern außer "Blinkern" fischt - wobei nat. ein Restrisiko bleibt und z.B. die "Ehrengerichtsbarkeit" mancher Vereine durchaus einen großen Ermessensspielraum hat, um zu beurteilen, ob ein Verstoß vorliegt und wie dieser zu ahnden ist!


Frage Dich selbst, ob es Dir ernsthaft darum geht, zu wissen, was *WIRKLICH* gemeint und *damit verboten* ist, oder ob Du eine evtl. bestehende Lücke einfach nur zur Umgehung eines schlecht formulierten Verbotes ausnutzen willst.

Geht es Dir um eine *ECHTE Klärung*, dann siehe oben unter "1" - da steht die Lösung!

Bei allem anderen wirst Du auch hier keinen Freibrief erhalten, um doch mit Kunstködern zu fischen, den solch´ ein Verbot hat schließlich seinen Sinn und Zweck im Schutz bestimmter Fischarten in einigen Monaten!(was auch Dir klar sein dürfte!).

Also kläre es einfach verbindlich und vielleicht ist es einmal Dein Verdienst, wenn die Karte ab nä. Jahr eindeutiger und besser formuliert ist!

Ernie


----------



## melis (16. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> Klar weiß ich was gemeint ist :q, aber die Gesetzeslücke steht. Gummifischen , Wobblern wäre demnach erlaubt.


 


Hackersepp schrieb:


> Ist es nun legal an diesen Gewässern zu "wobbeln", "zu spinnern" und "zu gufieren"?
> 
> Die Bestimmung ist nicht eindeutig und klar formuliert.
> 
> Ist es erlaubt , das oben genannte Verbot mit anderen Kunstködern zu umgehen?


@ ernie1973
Hier ist doch eher die Frage ob man das Verbot umgehen kann gestellt.


----------



## ernie1973 (16. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



melis schrieb:


> @ ernie1973
> Hier ist doch eher die Frage ob man das Verbot umgehen kann gestellt.


 

Schon klar - aber als aufmerksamer Leser meines Postings merkt man, dass eine Umgehung zwar vom Wortlaut her tragbar, jedoch mit dem Risiko behaftet ist, dass aufgrund der erwähnten Auslegung trotzdem ein Entscheider (Verein, Behörde etc.) zu dem Ergebnis kommen könnte, dass jemand einen Verstoß begeht, der mit ähnlichen, verwandten, neueren usw. Arten des althergebrachten "blinkerns" arbeitet.

Das würde im Ergebnis auch u.U. eine Strafe nach sich ziehen!

...der Wortlaut ist halt´ nicht alles und nach meiner persönlichen Meinung ist der Sinn und Zweck eines solchen Verbotes jedem erfahrenen und geprüften Angler völlig klar und es reicht nicht aus, sich auf schlecht formulierte Karten zu berufen!

Was er macht ist ohnehin seine Sache - aber nur die schlechte Formulierung wird ihn nicht schützen --> was ich auch gut finde, da der Schutz dieser Fischarten für mich mehr wiegt, als die Geilheit mancher Angler, diese trotzdem unter Ausnutzung aller evtl. vorhandenen (vermeindlichen) Lücken doch noch während einer Schonzeit zu fangen!

Ernie


----------



## antonio (16. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

es geht doch nicht nur um das blinkern und auch nicht darum, daß jeder jetzt lücken sucht.
die die dies tun wollen machen es sowieso.
es geht um klare eindeutige aussagen zum vorteil beider seiten.
melis stell dir mal vor du bist so ein kartenherausgeber.
nur weil jetzt auf den karten was nicht klar ist, rufen dich jeden sonntag zig angler an und wollen wissen was gemeint ist. viel spaß dabei.
warum soll man sich streß machen, der nicht nötig ist.
und was ist so schlimm daran die karten eindeutig zu gestalten.
jo es ist am anfang etwas arbeit dies zu tun, dafür hat man aber hinterher relative ruhe.
die kontrolleure werden es demjenigen auch danken,denn die müssen sich mit dem angler herumstreiten.
und das es nunmal begriffe/formulierungen gibt die mehrdeutig sind oder in verschiedenen regionen eine andere bewantnis haben, dafür können wir nix.
aber es gibt eben auch welche die allgemeingültig sind.
das es immer wieder mal jemanden gibt der die lücken sucht werden wir nicht verhindern können(manchmal artet das schon in volkssport aus, nicht nur beim angeln),
aber für "ottonormal und jedermansangler" sollten doch klare und eindeutige aussagen möglich sein.

antonio


----------



## Seefliege (16. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

#h

@ Sundvogel;

" ... Fall es keinem aufgefallen ist: Da steckt ein kleines bißchen Ironie drin. Ich wollte die Diskussion eigentlich nicht weiter öffnen ..."

hatte ich auch so verstanden, und das zitat benutzt, um aufzuzeigen, dass gerade *keine* gesetzeslücke vorliegt. für mich ist die wortklauberei und das rumkramen in den formulierungen echt überflüssig. wer die verwendeten passagen verstehen will, der versteht sie auch ... einigen geht es doch nur darum, sich ein hintertürchen zu öffnen. #c
dt. forellenteiche sind für mich aus diesem grund z.b. uninteressant, da hier fast immer fliegenfischen verboten ist. was gibt es daran nicht zu verstehen? ;+ dann gehts halt nach polen oder auch mal bei gelegenheit nach dänemark ... 
blinker, spinner, wobbler etc. = kunstköder, welche umgangssprachlich zum spinnfischen mit der spinnangel verwendet werden ... |uhoh:


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (16. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und wieder andere bleiben einfach stur. Die Frage nach Fliegenrute, Sbirolino oder drop shot mit Wurm ist immer noch offen. Alles das ist für mich nicht im Blinkerverbot enthalten.
> Ebenso der Grund für die Weigerung, einfache und unmißverständliche Formulierungen zu wählen.


 
Ganz einfach:

Fliegenfischen ist nicht blinkern, da Fliegenfischen kein Spinnfischen ist. Unser Verein führt deshalb die Zusatzklausel neben dem "Spinn- und Köfiverbot i.d. Raubfischschonzeit": Fliegenfischen ist erlaubt, das Angeln mit Fischchenimitierenden Ködern und Fliegen über 2cm hingegen verboten.

Sbirolinoangeln ist an sich nicht blinkern, so lange Würmer, Maden Teig etc. verwednet werden. Das Sbirofischen wurde ja ursprünglich entwickelt um das Spinnfischverbot am Forellensee zu umgehen. Hänge ich einen Spinner etc. ans Vorfach blinkere ich selbstverständlich wieder.

Drop-Shot mit Wurm ist eine schwierige Geschichte und wohl Gewässerabhängig. Ich denke bei uns wäre es kein problem, da die Zander zu selten und Barsche während der Raubfischschonzeit nicht geschützt sind.
In "Zandergewässern" muss wohl die Absicht auf Zander zu angeln unterstellt werden, deshalb wohl verboten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

Macht Euch doch mal die Mühe und lest alles richtig durch.

Das mit " Blinkern " sinngemäß auch die übrigen Kunstköder gemeint sind, dürfte jedem klar sein, der sich die Hose nicht mit der Kneifzange zumacht. 

Spätestens mit Toni´s posting, indem er unter " Blinkern " auch das angeln mit bewegten Naturködern ( hier also drop shot mit Wurm oder Spiroangeln mit Wurm oder Made bzw. anderen natürlichen Ködern ) einschließt ( und das nicht nur theoretisch sondern für seinen Verein tatsächlich ) , dürfte doch das Problem klar auf der Hand liegen. 

Und da kann ich antonios letztem Beitrag nur zustimmen. 

Statt sowas

*Zitat Ralle 24:*

_Macht es doch nicht so kompliziert.

Beispiel:

Verboten sind/ist in der Zeit von....bis..... 

- alle künstlichen Köder oder Kombinationen damit 
- das Schleppen mit natürlichen Ködern
- andere " bewegte " Methoden, um den Fisch durch die Bewegung des Köders zum Anbiß zu verleiten._


zu schreiben, beruft man sich auf die völlig aus der Luft gegriffenen Definition des Begriffes " Blinkern ".

Warum.#c


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (16. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



> Warum


 
Ich denke es ist einfach Gewohnheitsrecht (Stichwort "Blinkern") und diese knappen Formulierungen machen in der Realität sehr viel weniger Probleme als einige hier denken. In der Regel ist man sich ja im Verein über die Bedeutung der Regeln einig und ein einfaches Nachfragen klärt die Sache.
Vereine die das schleppen mit Würmchen als "Blinkern" ansehen halte ich eher für die Ausnahme.


----------



## melis (16. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



antonio schrieb:


> es geht doch nicht nur um das blinkern und auch nicht darum, daß jeder jetzt lücken sucht.
> die die dies tun wollen machen es sowieso.
> es geht um klare eindeutige aussagen zum vorteil beider seiten.
> melis stell dir mal vor du bist so ein kartenherausgeber.
> ...


Vielleicht mag ich/er diese Anrufe. Aber im ernst, es ist schon ein ziemlich eindeutiger Begriff wenn ich auch zugeben muss nicht zu 100%. Deine Frage warum es nicht so für jeden zu 100% verständlich gemacht wird, kann ich nur so beantworten.

- Es wird sich immer jemand finden dem das nicht eindeutig genug ist. Was weiß ich warum. Solche Leute gibt es.  

- Je kürzer ein Verbotsschild ist um so bestimmter ist es und die Leute halten sich daran. Einen riesigen Text nehmen die wenigsten ernst. Ich denke es gibt auch dazu studien wie lange die Leute so etwas lesen und nach welchen Wort sie aufhören oder ab so einer text Länge wird erst garnicht gelesen.

- Bedenke mal was so ein Schild kostet wenn man immer auf den einzel Fall eingeht. So kann man eventuell 500 Stück ordern un da wird dann auch gesparrt.


----------



## Breamhunter (16. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*

Um das ganze nochmal ein bißchen anzuheizen, mal ne kleine Anekdote: In unseren Papieren stand bis vor 5 Jahren, daß Mitglieder mit bestandener Fischerprüfung mit einer leichten und zwei schweren Ruten angeln dürfen |supergri (kein Witz)


----------



## Dart (16. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



melis schrieb:


> Genauso ist es. Nichts anders steht in meinem Posting.


Da sieht man mal wieder, wie mißverständlich die deutsche Sprache sein kann.|supergri
Das sollten wir demnächst mal bei einem leggeren Fliegenpils im Bermudadreieck ausschnacken#g
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Beispiel:
> 
> Verboten sind/ist in der Zeit von....bis.....
> 
> ...




Genau das dürfte sich bei uns als ziemlich schwierig herausstellen, da "unbewegte" Köderfische schon erlaubt sind, während die Kunstköder noch in der Schachtel verbleiben müssen. Unser Verein ist eh der einzige weit und breit, der das so handhabt, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.

Was aber ist eine "unbewegte" Methode? Wenn ich einen Köfi im Fluss an einem Krautfeld entlang treiben lasse, bewegt er sich eigentlich nur durch Strömung, Schnurbogen usw.
Wenn ich ihn dann aber anhalte oder an einer bestimmten Stelle verzögere, greife ich aktiv ins Geschehen ein und vorbei ist es mit der unbewegten Methode. Das gleiche Spielchen liesse sich auch mit einem Tauwurm an der Posenangel spielen. Unbewegt schön und gut, aber wenn der Wurm GENAU an DEM Busch nur ein WENIG länger verweilen würde....., und wieder ist es mit dem guten Willen vorbei....

#d

Deswegen: wer es darauf anlegt, findet eine Lücke. So genau können wir die Begriffe gar nicht definieren. Obgleich sich natürlich kein Verein einen abbricht, wenn er das Blinkerverbot in ein Kunstköderverbot umwandelt. Dann hätten wir wenigstens eine Unklarheit weniger, stimmt schon.

Eines noch zum Drop-shotten mit Wurm. Da gibt es halt 2 Fraktionen. Die eine (da zähle ich mich dazu), die während der Zander- und Hechtschonzeit so auf Barsch an ausgewiesenen Barschstellen fischt und einen zufällig angelandeten Zander, sollte er dann beissen, möglichst unversehrt wieder zurücksetzt. Und die andere, die das Kunstköderverbot locker mit dem Tauwurm umgeht, nur um auf ihren "Liebling" auch in der Schonzeit fischen zu können. Nur wie will der Gesetzgeber das trennen? Er kann sich unmöglich auch mit den Motivationslagen der einzelnen Angler auseinandersetzen. Also bleibt meine Folgerung: Wer schummeln will, wird dies irgendwie auch schaffen, und wenn er eine Maiskette ruckartig durchs Wasser zockelt.


----------



## Dart (16. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Deswegen: wer es darauf anlegt, findet eine Lücke. So genau können wir die Begriffe gar nicht definieren.


Warum???
Man muss doch eigentlich nur bestimmen das, Jedliches Angeln auf Raubfische von...bis..verboten ist, oder irre ich mich da, dann gibt es doch eigentlich keinerlei Köderdiskussion mehr.
Greetz Reiner
Das wird natürlich kein Verein machen, es könnte ja ganz einfach passieren, das ehrenwerte Vorstandskollegen Erklärungsbedarf haben:q


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (16. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



> Man muss doch eigentlich nur bestimmen das, Jedliches Angeln auf Raubfisch(e) von...bis..verboten ist, oder irre ich mich da, dann gibt es doch eigentlich keinerlei Köderdiskussion mehr.


 
Geil, dann kann ich ja getrost in der Hechtschonzeit mit dem Spinner auf Döbel angeln! ;-)


----------



## Dart (17. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Geil, dann kann ich ja getrost in der Hechtschonzeit mit dem Spinner auf Döbel angeln! ;-)


Ronny, du Schelm:m
Für dich dann noch etwas präziser.
Jedliche Art des Raubfischangelns ist.......verboten


----------



## antonio (17. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



melis schrieb:


> Vielleicht mag ich/er diese Anrufe. Aber im ernst, es ist schon ein ziemlich eindeutiger Begriff wenn ich auch zugeben muss nicht zu 100%. Deine Frage warum es nicht so für jeden zu 100% verständlich gemacht wird, kann ich nur so beantworten.
> 
> - Es wird sich immer jemand finden dem das nicht eindeutig genug ist. Was weiß ich warum. Solche Leute gibt es.
> 
> ...



mir geht es nicht um schilder sondern um die erlaubniskarten.
auf den erlaubniskarten unterschreibe ich und erkenne damit die darauf enthaltenen regeln an.dann kann sich keiner mehr rausreden, ob er sie gelesen hat oder nicht.
schilder mit regeln sind schon wieder so ne sache,hier kann es wieder passieren, daß man sie unter umständen gar nicht zu gesicht bekommt, wenn sie ungünstig positioniert sind.man kann ein gewässer nicht mit schildern zupflastern, daß sie garantiert von überall gesehen werden.

antonio


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (17. März 2009)

*AW: BLINKERN VERBOTEN - Spinnfischen mit anderen Kunstködern erlaubt?*



Dart schrieb:


> Ronny, du Schelm:m
> Für dich dann noch etwas präziser.
> Jedliche Art des Raubfischangelns ist.......verboten


 
Na toll, keine entspannten Aal-Nächte mit Tauwurmstückchen mehr... :c


----------

